# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Βοήθεια, ορφανά ζεπράκια

## panaisompatsos

Φίλοι καλησπέρα.
Σήμερα συνέβηκε κάτι απίστευτο.
Να σας τα πώ απο την αρχή.
Πρίν απο ενα δίμηνο αγόρασα ένα αρσενικό ζεπράκι το οποίο κατάφερα να το ζευγαρώσω με ένα θηλυκό δικής μου εκτροφής.
Πράγματι ζευγαρώσανε και σήμερα έχω 4 νεογένητα μερικών ημερών.
Το μεσημέρι που σχόλασα πήγα γεμάτος αγωνία να δώ τι κάνουν τα μικράκια και αντίκρυσα ένα δυσαρεστο θέαμα
Ο αρσενικός καθότανε μέσα στη φωλιά και ξεψυχούσε!!!
Αμέσως τον πήρα απο τη φωλιά αλλά μέσα σε 5 λεπτά έσβησε.....
Ευτυχώς τα μικράκια ήτανε μια χαρά αλλα πολύ με παραξένεψε το ότι ξεψυχούσε ενω κλωσούσε τα μικρά του.
Τώρα έμεινε η θηλυκιά μόνη της με 4 ορφανα.
Ελπίζω να μπορέσει να τα μεγαλώσει γιατι είναι πολύ μικρά και εγώ πολύ άπειρος για να τα ταίσω.
Ενα άλλο ζευγάρι που έχω είναι στο στάδιο του κλωσήματος αυγών και σκέφτηκα κατα πόσο θα ήταν εφικτό να τα υιοθετούσαν.
Γνωρίζει κανείς οτιδηποτε περι αυτού?
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

εχουν ακουστει κατα καιρους πολλες περιπετωσεις υιοθεσιας......Δεν ξερεις ομως ποτε σιγουρα......Εχεις παρατηρησει αν η μητερα τα ταϊζει?Κατα πασα πιθανοτητα θα συνεχισει μονη της....Ειναι στο ιδιο κλουβι?

----------


## panaisompatsos

Απο το μεσημέρι είναι μέσα στη φωλιά με τα μικρά.
Τής έχω βάλει αυγό βραστό αλλά νομίζω δέν το ακούμπησε.
Έχει βραδυάσει τώρα.
Θα δείξει φίλε,ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά.

----------


## Marilenaki

Αν τα βάλεις στο άλλο ζευγάρι πολύ πιθανό να τα πετάξουν απέξω ή αν τελικά τα υιοθετήσουν να παρατήσουν τα δικά τους αυγά...
Μακάρι η θηλυκιά σου να τα προσέξει.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

συνεχισε το αβγο...Δες και τον προβολο τους....Δεν μου ειπες,ειναι στο ιδιο κλουβι?

----------


## panaisompatsos

@Νικος:Οχι, είναι στον..επάνω όροφο, κάθε ζευγάρι έχει τον δικό του πριβέ χώρο.
@Marialenaki:Ελπίζω.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

αν παρατηρησεις οτι ο προβολος δεν γεμιζει και απο την στιγμη που δεν ξερεις να τα ταϊζεις ισως και να ηταν φρονιμο να τα εβαζες ολα μαζι...Ειναι η εσχατη λυση...Σε ποσο καιρο ειναι να βγουν τα αλλα μικρα???Γιατι με την λυση αυτη μπορει να παρατησουν και τα αλλα τα αβγα τους  :winky:

----------


## panaisompatsos

Ναι το χω σκεφτει, σε 10-11 μέρες περίπου βγαίνουν τα άλλα.
Είναι η πρώτη γέννα του θηλυκού μου και αυτό είναι που με φοβίζει επειδή είναι άπειρη.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

ωχ,αυτο δεν το ειχες πει...Οντως ειναι ενα μεγαλο προβλημα.....Δεν εξρω τι να πω....Πολυ δυσκολα τα πραγματα

----------


## panaisompatsos

Πώς το είπε ο μεγάλος, η ζωή ξέρει...

----------


## Efthimis98

Παναγιοτη.....

Μπορεις να ρωτησεις την Πωλινα που εχει καταφερει να μεγαλωσει επιτυχως
ενα gouldianακι!

Ρωτα μηπως μπορεις να τα ταισεις εσυ!
Γιατι οχι?

Απλα αγοραζεις την τροφη και..........(το πιο δυσκολο) μαθαινεις να τα ταιζεις!!!

----------


## panaisompatsos

Ωραία θα ήτανε, να τα παίρνω και μαζί μου στο γραφείο, μιλάμε θα γίνουνε καί η ατρακσιόν στο τμήμα..και εγώ μαζί!!!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

χαχαχα....Εχεις να φας δουλεμα....χαχαχα.....Παντως δυστυχως πριν απο την εσχατη λυση να τα βαλεις ολα μαζι υπαρχει και αυτη να τα ταϊσεις εσυ.....Δυσκολο μεν αλλα δεν ειναι και πυρηνικη φυσικη

----------


## nikolas_23

φιλε μου και μονη της η μανα τα μεγαλωνει μια χαρα και ας ειναι η πρωτη της γεννα...εχω βγαλει αρκετα ζεβρακια  μην φοβασαι ολα καλα θα ειναι απλα δεν θα μεγαλωσουν τοσο γρηγορα οσο αν τα ταιζαν και οι 2

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

ΝΙκολα ειναι οντως αρκετα πιθανο....Τα παραδεισια γενικα το εχουν αυτο.....Αν ομως δεν γινει κατι τετοιο λες να μην τα βαλει ολα μαζι με το αλλο ζευγαρι ε?

----------


## nikolas_23

> Ωραία θα ήτανε, να τα παίρνω και μαζί μου στο γραφείο, μιλάμε θα γίνουνε καί η ατρακσιόν στο τμήμα..και εγώ μαζί!!!!


ειναι δυσκολο αν δεν εχεις χρονο να τα μεγαλωσεις μονος σου πρεπει να εισαι ολο εκει http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BA%CE%B9/page2
αν δεν εχεις χρονο μην τα παρεις απο την μητερα τους

----------


## nikolas_23

> ΝΙκολα ειναι οντως αρκετα πιθανο....Τα παραδεισια γενικα το εχουν αυτο.....Αν ομως δεν γινει κατι τετοιο λες να μην τα βαλει ολα μαζι με το αλλο ζευγαρι ε?


δεν παιζει να μην τα μεγαλωσει αν τα βαλει ολα μαζι δεν θα τα ταισουν γτ θα εχουν τα δικα τους θα τα ταιζαν αν  τα ειχε βαλει απο αυγα ολα μαζι στο αλλο ζευγαρι

----------


## panaisompatsos

χάσαμε το ένα..... ::

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

λυπαμαι...Παναγιωτη  ....   Ελπιζω τα αλλα να τα καταφερουν

----------


## panaisompatsos

παιδιά μη ματιαστούμε, έτσι, αλλά πάμε καλά....

----------


## nikolas_23

ολα στο παιχνιδι ειναι δεν μπορει να σου ζουνε παντα ολα οταν εχεις να κανεις με ζωντανα και ποσο μαλλον οταν δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις και τι μπορει να θελουν να σου πουν..

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Το θεμα Νικολα ειναι οτι ειναι ορφανα απο πατερα....Γι'αυτο ανηζυχουμε αν θα καταφερουν να ζησουν....Απ'οτι καταλαβα η μητερα εχει αναλαβει μονη της το μεγαλωμα και τα καταφερνει μια χαρα.....Αν ηταν θα ειχε ηδη φανει το οποιοδηποτε αρνητικο αποτελεσμα

----------


## yannis37

με τα ορφανα σχεδον δεν ειπαμε γιατί έχασες τον πατέρα? το έψαξες καθόλου?

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

πρεπει να παει πολυ μακρυα για να τον ψαξει.....Σαν να λεμε απο δω μεχρι τον αλλο κοσμο  :winky:

----------

